# Dragon's Blood



## justagirlart (Jun 15, 2019)

I read about db on this forum and decided to try it. I used it on a couple of my bigger Phrags and it dried up any soft spots. They died anyway probably because of something else. 

But be careful. I put it on my klostanium (sorry spelled wrong) and One hour later the leaves turned red and shriveled up. From now on I am leaving them alone. Do what they may.


----------



## abax (Jun 15, 2019)

Did you buy the original DB from Eric? The stuff on amazon is
more or less trash. I'm sorry this happened to you, but it seems
so atypical of the DB I've been using for two or three years.


----------



## justagirlart (Nov 2, 2019)

Please disregard my post. I do not know how to grow orchids well. These people are experts. I am an idiot.


----------



## xiphius (Nov 4, 2019)

abax said:


> The stuff on amazon is
> more or less trash.



That's a little harsh . I'm not saying there isn't a lot of crap on Amazon, but there is also the good stuff. I have been using Dragon's Blood I got off Amazon for a couple years now and it works great. As with everything, it is buyer beware though. Make sure you are buying 100% undiluted sap from _Croton lechleri_. When I was looking into it originally, it seemed like a lot of the ones sold for human application had other stuff added (alcohol, etc). Obviously avoid those.


----------

